# How to troubleshoot 48v BLDC controller?



## ElectroNoob (Jul 17, 2021)

Greetings, a little help please. I'm trying to get a 48v 1800w BLDC motor running (MY1020). It came with the controller and pedal throttle from eBay, usual crap gokart sort. 

Now, I've hooked it up to a 56v (57v charged) battery. The caps in the controller look rated to 63v I can't tell what the MOSFETs will take though. The MOSFETs don't seem to have popped, with no shorts to ground on the phases. 

I can see the 5v signal on the throttle and the varying voltage on the throttle signal wire. The source voltage is showing at a few locations on the wiring harness.

The controller is switched on but I get no reaction from the motor. I haven't been able to read any output on the phase wires, but not sure the right way to do that.

Would the 48v controller have an over-voltage protection? It mentions under-voltage, but not over. 

The PCB does have pins for different voltage configurations, not sure how I'd activate them, there is 5v across each pin pair. It wasn't sold as a variable voltage controller.

What troubleshooting steps should I undertake to try and diagnose the issue? TIA


----------



## ElectroNoob (Jul 17, 2021)

Solved. Turns out the Plexi piece I made the terminal block for phase wires from is actually a composite layered material used for signs. One of the layers is conductive. This showed up when probing against the edges, not the top, bottom or sides though, only the edges.


----------

